# Can I alert the officer who cited me that the info on my ticket and traffic report is incorrect and doesn't make sense?



## jen (11 mo ago)

The point of impact on this initial report that I got in the mail is incorrect. In fact, the rear left taillight area of the car is not even circled at all. I received a citation for failure to reduce speed and I can't figure out why I got a ticket in the first place let alone a ticket for failure to reduce speed when I was just finishing a turn I did at a green light and was straightening out my car and accelerating when WE GOT HIT in the back left of our car. I was in a great deal of pain in the ambulance when the officer asked me questions and I know for a fact that I was unable to answer his question properly b/c of the pain, the cold and the worry in my head about my husband not being kept warm while I was in a warm ambulance. How do I speak to this officer before my court date and do they even allow me to speak to the officer? I have photos of the damage to both cars that we took from the tow yard. I don't know if my insurance might "fix' my ticket or if that is something I have to do on my own.


----------

